# All purpose cleaner on the interior?



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm planning on ordering some APC to use for the interior, but since I've never used an APC before I'm a little confused on how to use it for this purpose. I understand you can dilute an APC differently depending on what you're gonna use it for, but I've been under the impression that these are fairly strong cleaning products. Is it enough to just spray it on, agitate with a soft brush if needed, and then wipe off? Diluted properly of course...

I'm gonna use different products on the leather, but other than that, what is APC safe to use on? I have Meguiar's fabric cleaner, but I haven't been very satisfied with it. Might a good APC be a better option? For the plastic parts of the interior, I'm planning on cleaning with APC and then finishing with an application of Sonus ****pit Detailer for UV protection. Is this a good idea?


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

I use Autosmart g101 for most parts of my interior, properly diluted it is great stuff, I just spray it on and wipe off, for the dash I spray on to a mf cloth and then wipe down, I have used a weak solution of g101 on filthy leather before but it does have the ability to damage the surface if not diluted down enough. 
Also autoglym interior cleaner is very good and you can get it in halfords if you need it in a hurry.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I use Gtechniq W2 to clean carpets, upholstery, plastics and engine bays. For leather I have been using Dr Leather wipes.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

This is the dilution ratios as recommended by Gtechniq
W2 Dilution recommendations

Fibreglass 10:1 

Air conditioners 10:1 

Driveways 10:1 

Paint oxidation 5:1 

Window cleaner 20:1 

Carpet 7:1 

Grease 2:1 

Heel marks 5:1 

Grills 5:1 

Walls 20:1 

Counters 10:1 

Stainless steel 20:1 

Outdoor furniture 20:1 

Vinyl 10:1 

Hoods 5:1 

Chrome 20:1 

Tools 10:1 

Smoke films 10:1 

Alloy wheels 10:1 

Cloth furniture 10:1 

Leather 10:1 

Wax stripping 5:1 

Steam cleaning 50:1 

Engine bays 1:1


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

Melkor said:


> I use Autosmart g101 for most parts of my interior, properly diluted it is great stuff, I just spray it on and wipe off, for the dash I spray on to a mf cloth and then wipe down, I have used a weak solution of g101 on filthy leather before but it does have the ability to damage the surface if not diluted down enough.


Is this your standard cleaner for the interior or do you only use it if the interior gets really dirty?

Like I said, for the leather use different products. I use Zaino Z-9 leather cleaner and Zaino Z-10 leather in a bottle. I love both these and highly recommend them. The Z-10 leather in a bottle leaves a nice, non-sticky surface and a great new leather smell (=new car smell).

I've seen Gtechniq products recommended a lot here so I'll check out their W2 aswell.

Thanks!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/gliptone-liquid-leather-cleaner/prod_211.html

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/gliptone-liquid-leather-conditioner/prod_210.html

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/shop/meguiars-d101-all-purpose-cleaner-us-gallon.html

http://www.envyvaleting.co.uk/products_info.asp?id=364

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/shop/v...5-litre.html?gclid=CNWCs_ax8rwCFZDKtAodzB0Adg

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/autos...5-litre.php?osCsid=jd34o99t01844ns8jsejrfncg3

http://www.digispot.co.uk/auto-glym---interior-cleaner-5l---4005-27225-p.asp


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

I use it regularly and then I use meguires interior detailer in between, this leaves a natural finish, I use Dr leather wipes to keep my seats clean, but when I first got the car the leather was really manky and none of the leather cleaners touched it, but the g101 shifted it.


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

http://www.detailedimage.com/Ask-a-...es-for-meguiars-d101-apc-all-purpose-cleaner/

I did some googling and found this little review/article. Very good tips on what APC can be used for inside a car.


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

Bill58 said:


> I use Gtechniq W2 to clean carpets, upholstery, plastics and engine bays. For leather I have been using Dr Leather wipes.


Okay so I checked out Gtechniq W2 on some websites but I've only seen it in 500 ml bottles. Isn't it available in bigger bottles? Or bulk?

I mean, W2 seems like a great cleaner but I can't justify spending around €10 for 500 ml when stuff like Meguiar's APC is available for €26 for one US gallon.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

I use G101 on all aspects of my interior apart from leather when i use Dr leather Wipes


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Eliasasas said:


> Okay so I checked out Gtechniq W2 on some websites but I've only seen it in 500 ml bottles. Isn't it available in bigger bottles? Or bulk?
> 
> I mean, W2 seems like a great cleaner but I can't justify spending around €10 for 500 ml when stuff like Meguiar's APC is available for €26 for one US gallon.


The Megs APC is a good solid product, not as sexy or fashionable as some products but will do a great job. From memory it can be used on almost any surface and I would suggest it is a nice safe product to use. Not sure where you are but might also be worth looking for the Optimum Power Clean which might be a little* more expensive but I would suggest is a even better product

*In some places OPC is a little more expensive whilst in others it is a lot more expensive.


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

I was gonna buy something to clean my interior with but I ended up placing a £175 order from Elitecarcare, including a lot of other stuff like bulk wheel cleaner and detailing spray. Oh well, not the first time this happens. 

I went with Gtechniq W2 and Aerospace 303. Even though I only hours ago argued against the high price of W2, I realized 500ml of W2 gives me 5L of diluted product ready to use. I'm mostly gonna be using it diluted to 1:10 and 5L should last me a long time.

So I'll be cleaning with W2 and protecting with 303 Aerospace.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Eliasasas said:


> ....So I'll be cleaning with W2 and protecting with 303 Aerospace.


That should give you a nice clean interior. Focus on the cleaning bit and everything else will look better.


----------



## steelwind101 (Mar 2, 2006)

Eliasasas said:


> I'm gonna use different products on the leather, but other than that, what is APC safe to use on? I have Meguiar's fabric cleaner, but I haven't been very satisfied with it.


Fabric on other parts of the seats or the head lining? Try diluting Woolite with water if you have it. Put it in a bowl, with hot water using their recommended dilution ratios. Soak an MF in it for a few mins, ring out so its damp but not to saturate the interior and it will clean really well. Use a dry mf to gently dry, then the sun or heaters to get it nice and dry.

Its very gentle but it will remove McDonalds chocolate milkshake stains, dirt seats in convertibles etc.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

i use stardrops apc for dash etc, and woolite for fabrics,

then bit of febreeze on the mats after hoovering and if needed wooliting,

PERL is great on rubber, plastics etc


----------



## adamangler (Mar 9, 2013)

G101 can be used on just about every part of the car, its my most used product, only thing i wouldnt recommend it on is leather, i use it on wheels instead of wheels cleaner and as a tfr if going to rewax

I tend to use it in only 3 dilutions which i have ready mixed, 20:1, 10:1 and 5:1

Just start with the weakest and work your way up if required, it is suggested 30:1 for interiors but i find 20:1 fine and safe. Always worth spot testing if unsure though.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

101 for me, miracle product for the amateur, great inside and outside the house too, google for dilutions I love it:thumb:


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

Since I've bought and used Gtechniq W2 (APC) and Aerospace 303 after I created this thread, I can tell you I'm very happy with both these products.

I used W2 diluted 1:10 for most parts of the interior (plastics and mats) and diluted 1:5 for some dirtier parts, like the pedals and wheel wells. It has really good cleaning power and is easy to wipe off. The only bad thing about it, which I've mentioned earlier in this thread, is the high price for a small bottle. I've already used up quite a bit so I'm starting to regret not buying anything in bulk, like Meguiar's, because I think I will run out of W2 pretty fast. 

Aerospace 303 is fantastic. One of the best detailing products I've used. Very easy to apply and leaves a perfect finish. Matt, new-looking finish. Highly recommended and even though it's somewhat pricey I'd say it's definitely worth the extra money.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Eliasasas said:


> Since I've bought and used Gtechniq W2 (APC) and Aerospace 303 after I created this thread, I can tell you I'm very happy with both these products.
> 
> I used W2 diluted 1:10 for most parts of the interior (plastics and mats) and diluted 1:5 for some dirtier parts, like the pedals and wheel wells. It has really good cleaning power and is easy to wipe off. The only bad thing about it, which I've mentioned earlier in this thread, is the high price for a small bottle. I've already used up quite a bit so I'm starting to regret not buying anything in bulk, like Meguiar's, because I think I will run out of W2 pretty fast.
> 
> Aerospace 303 is fantastic. One of the best detailing products I've used. Very easy to apply and leaves a perfect finish. Matt, new-looking finish. Highly recommended and even though it's somewhat pricey I'd say it's definitely worth the extra money.


Glad you found some products which worked well. Do Gtech do a large bottle of W2?


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

lowejackson said:


> Glad you found some products which worked well. Do Gtech do a large bottle of W2?


Yes, it's available in 1 US gallon size for around 35-40 pound. Not from elitecarcare though.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow, that is expensive. I always thought the Gtech APC was cheap

Edit. Sorry, ignore my comments, they are based upon UK prices and postage which I assume does not apply to you.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I use Autobrites FAB for interior cleaning, works really well of seats and carpets either by machine or hand and it smells like Baby Powder which is a bonus


----------



## pmorg4 (Jun 22, 2014)

I just got some W2 which I tried on my mats with 1:10 dilution. The mats are beige so get very grubby pretty quickly, tried various carpet cleaners on them with limited success. I'd resigned myself to picking up some new mats, but to my amazement the W2 has shifted much of the grime with just a generous spray and some rubbing of a microfibre cloth. 

I'm going to give it a go on the rest of the interior, as the carpets are also a bit grubby, albeit not as bad as the mats. Quite impressed being that's it at 1:10 dilution. 

I don't have experience with other vendors' products, other than standard household carpet cleaners (eg vanish foam) which I found were nowhere near as effective.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

G101 for me as you can use it for nearly EVERYTHING! 25:1 for interior :thumb:


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

OP here. Quite a funny coincidence that this thread would get bumped just now, because the bottle of W2 I ordered after making this thread is just about to run out. I've ordered 5L of AutoSmart G101 instead and currently waiting for it to arrive. I wasn't displeased with W2 or anything, except for the price.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Eliasasas said:


> OP here. Quite a funny coincidence that this thread would get bumped just now, because the bottle of W2 I ordered after making this thread is just about to run out. I've ordered 5L of AutoSmart G101 instead and currently waiting for it to arrive. I wasn't displeased with W2 or anything, except for the price.


Did you order the G101 from the Swedish distributor or from the UK


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Once i have ran out of APC's and Fabric cleaners i will be getting some G101 for sure although i have well over 4 litres of Valet Pro HD cleaner


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

lowejackson said:


> Did you order the G101 from the Swedish distributor or from the UK


From elitecarcare, so UK. Why?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Eliasasas said:


> From elitecarcare, so UK. Why?


Just curiosity. I only noticed recently Autosmart had places around Europe including Sweden


----------

